# Kontakte vom iPhone auf HTC One X kopieren



## RayasVati (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leutz

Ich bin am verzweifeln...wollte mit iTunes und einem Google Account die Kontakte sichern. Es funktioniert einfach nicht. Die iTunes Versionen in den meisten Youtube videos sind schon so alt. Ich bekomm es einfach nicht hin. 

im iPhone bei: Einstellungen > Mail, Kontakt, Kalender > Google Mail (Account) kann ich keine Kontakte anwählen weil es diese Option nicht gibt.


----------



## nemetona (31. Dezember 2012)

Hast du Microsoft Outlook zur Verfügung?


----------



## RayasVati (31. Dezember 2012)

hab ich nicht drauf. wenn ich auf outlook.com geh bin ich schon automatisch angemeldet mit einer googlemail adresse.


----------



## RayasVati (31. Dezember 2012)

RayasVati schrieb:


> hab ich nicht drauf. wenn ich auf outlook.com geh bin ich schon automatisch angemeldet mit einer googlemail adresse.


 
lösung gefunden...kann zu


----------



## nemetona (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich meine nicht den Outlook Web-Dienst.
Mein Vorschlag wär:
-Kontakte via iTunes zu Outlook syncronisieren
-danach die Kontakte via Google Sync. zum Gmail Account übertragen

Vielleicht kannst du dafür MS-Outlook in der Probe/Trail/Test-Version nutzen!?!?

Edit: Wie sieht denn die Lösung aus?


----------



## RayasVati (2. Januar 2013)

Das HTC hat die Funktion von alten Telefon zum neuen Kontakte via Bluetooth zu senden


----------

